# Help



## zoo786 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there

can sumone plz let me knw the 6 installation activities both for domestic and industrial installations.
many thanks


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

WTF?:001_huh:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Look at his location. I think he's a foreigner.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I know Leeds is in (north central? I am to lazy to look it up) England, but I still can't read the texting language. It sounds like he wants someone to do his homework.


----------



## zoo786 (Sep 8, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I know Leeds is in (north central? I am to lazy to look it up) England, but I still can't read the texting language. It sounds like he wants someone to do his homework.


Thanks for your help mate!!!!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

zoo786 said:


> Hi there
> 
> can sumone plz let me knw the 6 installation activities both for domestic and industrial installations.
> many thanks


Work , Coffee break , Work , Lunch , Work , Coffee break , Work, Go home... 

Opps thats eight

Must be Non Union then you can skip the two Coffee breaks...


----------

